# Play/exersice 7 months



## Lcarp (Oct 14, 2016)

How much should I be looking at playing with and exersicing my toy pup please?
I take her off lead and then also have play sesions she also has stimulation during food times with diffrent kongs and will happly play if my nephew comes around. She would happly play all day if she could!?


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

My two played all day at daycare, though would nap when they needed. And then another hour or two off leash at the dog park. And that was every day. The dog daycare people were shocked that the pups weren't tired because they played so much. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

